# Zilla Omnivore Mix



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I bought a bag of this to mix with my hamster's food, but is it okay to feed a bit of this to my hedgie a few times a week as well? It's dehydrated, but you're supposed to mix it with water. Will it still pose an impaction risk if it's mixed with the right amount of water? Her diet also contains live insects.

Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein (min)..........22.0% 
Crude Fat (min) ...............8.0% 
Crude Fiber (max)............6.0% 
Moisture (max)................10.0%

Ingredients
Sun Dried Bok Choy, Freeze Dried Zucchini, Freeze Dried Green Beans, Freeze Dried Peas, Freeze Dried Bananas, Sun Dried Carrots, Freeze Dried Crickets, Freeze Dried Mealworms, Freeze Dried Silkworms


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't see anything in there that I think can hurt a hedgehog, but not much beneficial either. The only thing they'll get much from are the insects and they are literally the last three ingredients.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't think that insects would be good for hamsters, they aren't omnivores.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Actually, hamsters are classified as opportunistic omnivores just like hedgies. It's just that hamsters will occasionally eat bugs or protein because it's there while hedgehogs will occasionally eat fruits and veg because it's there. 
http://s118.photobucket.com/user/kansascitylady/media/funny-gifs-part2-03-1.gif.html


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Wouldn't the fact that everything in this is dried pose a risk too? I read that dried fruits and veggies can get stuck to the roof of a hedgehog's mouth, and the dried insects aren't very good for them either.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

FinnickHog said:


> Wouldn't the fact that everything in this is dried pose a risk too? I read that dried fruits and veggies can get stuck to the roof of a hedgehog's mouth, and the dried insects aren't very good for them either.


That's what I was wondering, but I'm also mixing it with water. It reminds me of the dried veggies that come with instant noodles, except with bugs in it. :lol: Normally when I buy new food for any of my pets, I taste it, but... y'know... _bugs._


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah I don't think I'd taste that one either :lol:. I suppose if it comes out soft enough it's probably good. I bought fresh bok choy for Finn's next batch of food because it's got all sorts of good vitamins in it, so that definitely can't hurt.


----------

